# Good home for British Blue



## olgadean (Mar 6, 2011)

Hi. we are a couple living in Kings Hill Kent. Living on quiet residential road. Offering a good home to a British Blue. Female preferred, but of course we will not turn down a male. All ages considered, but preferably a younger cat...1-4yrs. Hope we can help someone.
Dean and Olga


----------



## momentofmadness (Jul 19, 2008)

Hi have you been through the rescue section Im pretty sure you will find the cat you are looking for.. 
If not try emailing some of the rescues in this section. they may be able to point you in the right direction..  x


----------



## kelly-joy (Oct 14, 2008)

try
Southern British Shorthair Cat Club
British Shorthair Cat Club

Pasty at Rushden Persian Rescue she has Angel a blue tabby BSH 7 year old girl and also TIA & TAO but they are Chocolate tortie and Black Smoke and 6 months old .if your interested in any of them pm me your contact details and I forward them on to Pasty 

also Pauline, she doesn't have any Blue at the moment though
HOME - Thorneywood Cat Rescue


----------

